# Losing Undercoat in Patches



## maple (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi! 

Our precious 3-year golden, Maple, is losing her undercoat, mostly near her hind legs. Her thick undercoat is coming out in patches, and is slowing moving forward on her body. No skin is showing, and the skin is not dry underneath. It's just coming out in clumps.

We just moved from Redondo Beach, CA, to West Chester, PA, about 3 months ago...just in time for winter. It is a lot colder here, so I would think that she would stop shedding and starting packing on the undercoat.

We also have a 1 1/2 year-old son. I know the stress of having to share our attention is causing from stress for Maple. Not sure if the stress is a factor in the undercoat problem.

We normally feed her Nature's Balance, and a month ago tried a bag of the Nature's Balance organic. Same brand, just the organic verison of the food. 

Also, every 5 days or so, for the past couple weeks, she has ben throwing up. It seems random, and consists of just yellow bile. We have not caught her eating anything out of the ordinary (cat poop, grass, or anything like that).

I tried to list as many possible factors as I could. We are at a bit of a loss. Any ideas or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Picture of our dear is below...

Thank you so much for any light you can shed (no pun intended) on this.

-Nancy


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

My golden Sandy used to shed clumps in Sept/Oct..we lived in GA and I assumed she should be growing thicker hair to get ready for the winter... I asked the vet about this and she told me what it was and not to worry it was normal...I cant for the life of me remember why she said it was happening...but it was normal. Im sorry I cant remember..it was a long time ago..if I remember Ill post again. But I dont think its anything to worry about. She did it every year...


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

oh...and Maple is just beautiful!!!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Sounds like pretty normal blowing coat. The undercoat is thicker around the pants and rear and it does come out in "tufts". We're in VT and my guy usually have their big blow in the middle of March.

Oh and I'm a "tuft plucker", when I see the tufts sticking out I pull them  Can't help it. If you don't have one already I'd recommend investing in a rake style brush.

Erica


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It could be some of the stress with the move. Since the baby is 1 1/2 yrs old, I wouldnt think it would just now come on. Is there a reason that you switched from regular Natural balance to the organic. If you think it might be the food, I might switch back to the regular Natural Balance. 

welcome to the both of you, she is a pretty girl.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Lots of dogs are shedding/blowing coat right now, from what I'm reading on other forums. Ours really aren't yet....but it seems the ones in the Midwest (WI, MI, IL, etc) are. 

I wouldn't worry about it. The tufts are normal. If you have a comb with wide spaced teeth on one side and closely spaced teeth on the other (metal) - that works great to get it out.

Also, an undercoat rake!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My Shadow is now blowing his coat, too. He did this once before at this time of year, but it's cold in CT! Tucker is not blowing his coat right now.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

two things...
Sounds like, as everyone else said, she's just blowing coat, which is totally normal. Where you describe is exactly where you see the clumps in goldens when they blow coat. It's not really so much cold related as it is length of daylight hours, from what I hear, don't know if that's true or not. Supposedly this is the time when the days are quickly getting longer and that's why the dogs blow so badly now. Who knows?
About the vomiting, that sounds like hunger. That might be related to the food, she might be digesting it faster or more efficiently. You might try giving her a big treat before bedtime, or even a small portion of her kibble, or spreading her meals out more during the day. Otherwise, you might want to go back to the previous food.
Keep us informed!


----------



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

*Maggie is blowing her coat too!*

OUr Maggie is 11 months old and had just recently filled out her beautiful coat...when a few weeks ago she started losing it in big clumps. She now has these patches here and there. Not bald or bare, just flat areas where she shed in large clumps. I was beginning to think that it was her diet food that was to blame. I am so glad I checked in with the forum. Sounds like a lot of dogs are blowing their coats right now. But it's January in New England here...shouldn't Maggie blow her coat in warm weather? And can anyone tell us how long it will take for her to grow it all back? She's lookin pretty messy right now...not to mention my furnture!:yuck:


----------



## crystalray (Feb 22, 2009)

*Yellow Bile*

Hello to Maples Folks!

She is a lovely pup. My dog started vomiting yellow bile several years ago ...it was the onset of pancretitis (spelling???) and eventually diabeteis. I would most definately look into this posibility!

Good luck!


Crystal



maple said:


> Hi!
> 
> Our precious 3-year golden, Maple, is losing her undercoat, mostly near her hind legs. Her thick undercoat is coming out in patches, and is slowing moving forward on her body. No skin is showing, and the skin is not dry underneath. It's just coming out in clumps.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sounds like normal shedding-my Hilton is doing that now, and I sit next to her on the sofa just pulling out big clumps of undercoat. Creed never sheds like that, as he has a flatter coat but Hilton sheds like mad.

The yellow bile can be hunger-it is with the Cresteds, anyway. When I was having problems getting Cher to eat, she was vomiting bile.


----------

